# Witwer sucht Freund zum Angeln



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Februar







*Witwer sucht Freund zum Angeln​*
Es sind diese einfachen Geschichten - diese hier leider aus Australien und nicht aus Deutschland - die zeigen, was Angeln wirklich mit ausmacht, abseits dessen, dass man in seiner Freizeit mittels Rute, Schnur und Köder versucht, Fische zu fangen.

Nicht dieses ganze Schützergedönse, ob Tier- oder Naturschutz, nicht dieser ganze Nachhaltigkeits- und Ehrenschei....., nicht irgendwelche Politik, Einschränkungen etc.....

Nö, einfaches "menscheln" beim Angeln!!

Quelle:
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/gese...ralien-sucht-freund-zum-angeln-a-1132416.html

Ein australischer Rentner, Witwer, dessen bisheriger Angelfreund gestorben war, suchte online nach einem neuen Angelfreund.

Er habe alle nötige Ausrüstung, die man beim Angeln von Land aus brauchen würde, sei auch bereit, alle Kosten zu teilen, für Benzin, Köder und so weiter. 

Und wählerisch sei er auch nicht: 
Er würde sich über einem Angelpartner mit oder ohne Boot freuen. 
Interessierte könnten sich gern melden. 
Bei einem Treffen könne man dann herausfinden, ob man miteinander klar kommt.

Das Tolle dabei, ich zitiere den Spiegel:
_Ray Johnstone ahnt nicht, *wie viele Menschen er mit seiner Anzeige berührt.* Unter dem Hashtag #IllFishWithRay suchen Menschen über Twitter nach einem Freund für den australischen Rentner._

Er hat inzwischen auch einen neuen Angelpartner gefunden!

KLASSE!!!!

-----------------------------------------------------​
Bei uns in Deutschland würde bei so einem Hilferuf wahrscheinlich zuerst _PETA _auftauchen und erklären, ältere Menschen sollten grundsätzlich nicht angeln, da Fische auch fühlende Wesen wären, der _DAFV_ würde Wert darauf legen, dass auch ältere Menschen beim Angeln den Naturschutz beachten sollten,  die _Landesverbände Baden-Württemberg und Saarland _würden darauf hinweisen, wie "rentnerfreundlich" ihr Nachtangelverbot ist (damit alte Menschen rechtzeitig ins Bett kommen), der _bayrische Landesfischereiverband_ würde darauf hinweisen, dass Rentner eh immer zu zweit gehen sollten, da der Transport der in Bayern aller zu tötenden maßigen Fische für einen einzelnen Rentner evtl. zu schwer sei, _Westfalen-Lippe _würde anmerken, dass der Einsatz von Setzkeschern oder das Angeln in der Marina Rünthe auch für Rentner verboten sei, der _LSFV-SH_ würde Wert darauf legen, dass beide Rentner auch die Prüfung hätten, da sie ihren Vereinen empfehlen, Anglern mit Tourischeinen keine Erlaubnisscheine auszugeben, _MeckPomm _würde klarstellen, dass das Schleppangelverbot an der Küste ufernah auch für Rentner gelten würde, und, und, und............................

In diesem Sinne nicht "Felix Austria", sondern "Felix Australia", wo Menschen GANZ EINFACH landauf/landab mithelfen können und dürfen - ganz ohne besserwisserische Verbände -  einen Angelkollegen für den Witwer zu finden.....

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## vonda1909 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Witwer sucht Freund zum Angeln*

Da muss man  nicht bis  nach Australien  gehen so eine Aneige stand auch vor 2 Jahren im Lippe Kurier .


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Witwer sucht Freund zum Angeln*

Und ging das dann auch so viral wie in Australien??

Denn DAS ist das Bemerkenswerte!!

Oder wurde der gleich von den Bedenkenträgern von PETA über Landesverbände der organisierten, schützenden Sport- und Angelfischerei bis zum DAFV wieder auf den "rechten, schützerischen Weg" gebracht?


----------



## Franz_16 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Witwer sucht Freund zum Angeln*



vonda1909 schrieb:


> Da muss man  nicht bis  nach Australien  gehen so eine Aneige stand auch vor 2 Jahren im Lippe Kurier .



Das Besondere daran ist ja auch nicht die Anzeige, sondern die Reaktionen darauf


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Witwer sucht Freund zum Angeln*

upps, Franzl, überschnitten....
:q:q:q:q

doppelt erklärt hält besser ;-))))


----------



## phatfunky (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Witwer sucht Freund zum Angeln*

Große Klasse! Bin auch ganz deiner Meinung Thomas.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Witwer sucht Freund zum Angeln*

Hypretrain.

Das Internet sucht sich seine Günstlinge aus, da enstehen oft Dynamiken die schwer Nachzuvollziehen sind, hier aber genau richtig sind.

Eine schöne Geschichte !


----------



## vonda1909 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Witwer sucht Freund zum Angeln*

So ist es was im Umfeld passiert  ist nicht so wichtig doch in der großen  weiten  Welt  das ist noch immer was besonderes  und wird dann  durch  die Medien  hochgehalten


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Witwer sucht Freund zum Angeln*

Wär das in dem von dir erwähnten Falle auch mit solch überwältigenden Reaktiuonen und bundesweiter Medienresonanz geschehen, hätt ich das selbstverständlich auch gebracht..

Gerade dass die Resonanz da fehlte, zeigt eben den Unterschied im Stellenwert..

In Australien ist der Mensch wichtiger, bei uns der wohl der zu schützende Fisch..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Witwer sucht Freund zum Angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wär das in dem von dir erwähnten Falle auch mit solch überwältigenden Reaktiuonen und bundesweiter Medienresonanz geschehen, hätt ich das selbstverständlich auch gebracht..
> 
> Gerade dass die Resonanz da fehlte, zeigt eben den Unterschied im Stellenwert..
> 
> In Australien ist der Mensch wichtiger, bei uns der wohl der zu schützende Fisch..



Dann hast du das Internet nicht verstanden.


----------



## phatfunky (31. Januar 2017)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Dann hast du das Internet nicht verstanden.




Die Tatsache dass wir bereits nach wenigen Posts in so eine Diskussion gelandet sind, ist meines Erachtens  ziemlich genau was Thomas meint: In Deutschland hat man oft den Eindruck dass man alles doppelt und dreifach unter die Lupe nehmen will und ausdiskutieren muss. 

Es wäre schön wenn man manchmal 'schöne' Sachen so hinnehmen könnte, wie sie sind, statt dass jedes Mal eine kommen muss, um uns zu ernüchtern.

Das ist kein Vorwurf an dich Fantastic Fishing, denn ich glaube ich weiß schon was du meinst und stimme dir auch zu. Ich wollte bloß anmerken dass es nun fehl am Platz wäre eine Grundsatzdiskussion anzufangen;-)


----------



## Andal (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Witwer sucht Freund zum Angeln*



phatfunky schrieb:


> Es wäre schön wenn man manchmal 'schöne' Sachen so hinnehmen könnte, wie sie sind, statt dass jedes Mal eine kommen muss, um uns zu ernüchtern.



*Das wäre in der Tat schön, aber dann würde man ja die Gelegenheit auslassen, alles, aber wirklich alles mit ins Boot des "Stall-Themas" zu holen.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht dieses ganze Schützergedönse, ob Tier- oder Naturschutz, nicht dieser ganze Nachhaltigkeits- und Ehrenschei....., nicht irgendwelche Politik, Einschränkungen etc.....
> 
> Bei uns in Deutschland würde bei so einem Hilferuf wahrscheinlich zuerst _PETA _auftauchen und erklären, ältere Menschen sollten grundsätzlich nicht angeln, da Fische auch fühlende Wesen wären, der _DAFV_ würde Wert darauf legen, dass auch ältere Menschen beim Angeln den Naturschutz beachten sollten,  die _Landesverbände Baden-Württemberg und Saarland _würden darauf hinweisen, wie "rentnerfreundlich" ihr Nachtangelverbot ist (damit alte Menschen rechtzeitig ins Bett kommen), der _bayrische Landesfischereiverband_ würde darauf hinweisen, dass Rentner eh immer zu zweit gehen sollten, da der Transport der in Bayern aller zu tötenden maßigen Fische für einen einzelnen Rentner evtl. zu schwer sei, _Westfalen-Lippe _würde anmerken, dass der Einsatz von Setzkeschern oder das Angeln in der Marina Rünthe auch für Rentner verboten sei, der _LSFV-SH_ würde Wert darauf legen, dass beide Rentner auch die Prüfung hätten, da sie ihren Vereinen empfehlen, Anglern mit Tourischeinen keine Erlaubnisscheine auszugeben, _MeckPomm _würde klarstellen, dass das Schleppangelverbot an der Küste ufernah auch für Rentner gelten würde, und, und, und............................


----------



## phatfunky (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Witwer sucht Freund zum Angeln*



Andal schrieb:


> *Das wäre in der Tat schön, aber dann würde man ja die Gelegenheit auslassen, alles, aber wirklich alles mit ins Boot des "Stall-Themas" zu holen.*




Nee klar, ohne Frage! Was ich meinte war genau solche Beispiele.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Witwer sucht Freund zum Angeln*



phatfunky schrieb:


> Die Tatsache dass wir bereits nach wenigen Posts in so eine Diskussion gelandet sind, ist meines Erachtens  ziemlich genau was Thomas meint: In Deutschland hat man oft den Eindruck dass man alles doppelt und dreifach unter die Lupe nehmen will und ausdiskutieren muss.
> 
> Es wäre schön wenn man manchmal 'schöne' Sachen so hinnehmen könnte, wie sie sind, statt dass jedes Mal eine kommen muss, um uns zu ernüchtern.
> 
> Das ist kein Vorwurf an dich Fantastic Fishing, denn ich glaube ich weiß schon was du meinst und stimme dir auch zu. Ich wollte bloß anmerken dass es nun fehl am Platz wäre eine Grundsatzdiskussion anzufangen;-)



Mag ja sein, wir sind aber in einem Forum, wo Diskussion gewollt ist, alles andere wäre vom Sinn her verfehlt. Desweiteren schrieb ich lediglich zu Thomas seiner These, das der Mensch in Australien wichtiger sei, wollte nur darauf Aufmerksam machen das jenes Internet eine eigene Dynamik hat.

Das hatte mit dem einsamen Mann und seiner Freundes-Suche gar nichts zu tun. In einer Zeit wo Fußballer furzen, jemand es hochlädt, 14ß1820ß4812ß1234ß2 mal geklickt wird, lässt auch nicht darauf schließen das Furzen wichtiger als der Sport sei, um mehr ging es mir nicht !


----------



## Darket (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Witwer sucht Freund zum Angeln*

Nuja, Ich stimme da durchaus zu, dass man nicht jedes Thema im (Angel)politischen Sinne betrachten muss. Ich bilde mir ein, mich zu erinnern, dass hier im Board mal eine junge Frau einen Angelkumpan für ihren frisch geschiedenen Vater gesucht hat. Stories wie diese gibt es also nicht nur vor der sprichwörtlichen Haustür, sondern sogar dahinter. So sehr ich ja hinter einem großen Teil der Kritik an der Angelpolitik in diesem Land stehe, Ich weiß ja nicht, ob das hier der richtige Kontext dafür ist. Aber natürlich eine schöne Geschichte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Witwer sucht Freund zum Angeln*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Das Besondere daran ist ja auch nicht die Anzeige, sondern die Reaktionen darauf


danke - erkannt..
Und aus genannten Gründ so in D eben weniger wahrscheinlich........


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Witwer sucht Freund zum Angeln*

http://www.noz.de/deutschland-welt/...-witwer-sucht-freund-zum-angeln-per-anzeige-1


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Witwer sucht Freund zum Angeln*

http://diepresse.com/home/ausland/welt/5162916/Australien_Witwer-Hobbyangler-sucht-Kumpel


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Witwer sucht Freund zum Angeln*

https://www.wr.de/panorama/anzeige-...er-rentner-sucht-angelfreund-id209467259.html

http://rtlnext.rtl.de/cms/einsamer-...ehrt-welle-der-zuneigung-im-netz-4077413.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Witwer sucht Freund zum Angeln*

http://www.mz-web.de/panorama/netzf...-erhaelt-ueberwaeltigende-reaktionen-25659696


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Witwer sucht Freund zum Angeln*

http://www.huffingtonpost.de/2017/02/03/rentner-posting-angeln_n_14595210.html


----------



## pennfanatic (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Witwer sucht Freund zum Angeln*

Kommt immer nur Meldung von facebook.
Ich will kein facebook


----------



## Seifert (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Witwer sucht Freund zum Angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> , der _bayrische Landesfischereiverband_ würde darauf hinweisen, dass Rentner eh immer zu zweit gehen sollten, da der Transport der in Bayern aller zu tötenden maßigen Fische für einen einzelnen Rentner evtl. zu schwer sei,



...und die deutsche Rentenversicherung würde anmerken,dass sie keine Rentnerschubser nächtens an die Gewässer delegieren würde wg.angeblicher Renteneinsparungen danach......oder so:vik:


----------



## pennfanatic (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Witwer sucht Freund zum Angeln*

Bist ja ganz schön pöse drauf.
Aber nicht von der Hand zu weisen...
In den heutigen Zeiten


----------



## Bellyboatangler (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Witwer sucht Freund zum Angeln*

Suche auch 80 jaehrige mit viel Geld, boot und haeusern und nichtanglerin. Aussehen zweitrangig. Am Besten ohne Zunge


----------



## pennfanatic (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Witwer sucht Freund zum Angeln*

Gibt auch ganz fidele 80jahrige
, die werden dann 100!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Witwer sucht Freund zum Angeln*

Nicht bei mir)


----------



## pennfanatic (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Witwer sucht Freund zum Angeln*

Die sind zäh.....
Und wollen immer nur das eine ...


----------



## Bellyboatangler (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Witwer sucht Freund zum Angeln*

Das kannst vergessen
So gross ist die vaterliebe und flagge auch nicht


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Witwer sucht Freund zum Angeln*

und immer noch is das Thema nicht durch:
http://rtlnext.rtl.de/cms/nach-rueh...ray-hat-wieder-einen-angelfreund-4077413.html


----------

